
I was struggling to calculate my toilet paper need for quarantine (web app) - FabioFabiolous
https://toiletpapercalculator.com/
======
bigmit37
Pretty cool. What did use to create it?(currently learning web development)

~~~
FabioFabiolous
React and firebase :)

